# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  3DPrinting@home coming to Japan's CREATEC Conference in October

## Eddie

For those of you living in or planning to visit Japan in October, MecklerMedia will be producting the 3DPrinting@home segment of CREATEC Japan 2015.  With over 150,000 attendees expected, the show should certainly help put 3D printing on the map even moreso than it currently is in Japan.  Read and see more on this at: http://3dprint.com/75983/createc-japan-3d-printing/

----------


## curious aardvark

you know, it makes you wonder why there aren't more japanese startups and printers around. 
Japan and technology go together like soy sauce and sushi. 

So where are all the big japanese AM tech companies ?

Or like a lot of japanese tech - are they just keeping it to themselves ? 

I still have a 10 year old linux organiser I had to import from japan.   It's still the best thing for the job I've ever seen and trying to find another portable device that can handle in excess of 2000 contacts is still proving difficult.

So where is all the japanese 3d tech ?

----------


## milliedavid

We at DnPackaging, we manufacture wholesale hexagon boxes using the best material to consequently bring the whole business to higher pedestals of success. If you can’t afford expensive hexagon boxes, we will help you build your business by offering these boxes at wholesale rate or you can buy them from us in bulk from us.

----------


## ben_john7

> We at DnPackaging, we manufacture wholesale hexagon boxes using the best material to consequently bring the whole business to higher pedestals of success. If you can’t afford expensive hexagon boxes, we will help you build your business by offering these boxes at wholesale rate or you can buy them from us in bulk from us.


Is that what you use 3D printing for?

----------


## thomasjack7073

Amazing product thanks for sharing with us It is very informative. If you need any type of boxes, you can visit the link. 
custom packaging boxes, custom CBD boxes wholesale

----------


## ashleyshannon566

The Ibex Packaging provides header cards customized to the required sizes and designs. With the option of vibrant colors and the capability to print your brand's name, logo, and other important details. Custom Header Cards. Make a custom size to fit your product, then add your logo and artwork.

----------

